# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  شاب يقتل شقيقته في سحاب ويعتدي على امه وأبيه بالضرب

## محمد العزام

أقدم شاب في منطقة سحاب على طعن شقيقته عدة طعنات في مناطق مختلفة من جسدها ليلة أمس . 
وحسب رواية شهود من المنظقة ان الجاني قام بضرب أمه وأبيه حين حاولا منعه من اقتراف جرمه مما سبب لهم عدة اصابات تم على اثرها نقلهم الى المستشفى . 

وقد اظهرت نتيجة التشريح التي تمت اليوم ان القتيلة مصابة بثمان طعنات تركزت في الصدر والبطن والقلب والرئة اليسرى والطحال ادت الى النزف الدموي الشديد ومن ثم الوفاة . 
الجهات المختصة قامت بالقاء القبض على الجاني وتم فتح التحقيق معه لمعرفة اسباب ارتكابه الجريمة والتي اتضح من خلاله ان الجاني قام بفعلته بعد ان ساورته الشكوك حول سلوكيات شقيقته التي لم يتأكد من صحتها الا ان الطب الشرعي أثبت عذرية المجني عليها الامر الذي ادى الى اعراب الجاني عن ندمه الشديد بعد ان علم ان شكوكه لم تكن بمحلها . وكان الجاني قد سمع كلاما في المنطقة ظن انه يلامس شرف شقيقته دون التأكد من صحة هذا الكلام . 
وفي نفس الليلة التي سمع بها هذا الكلام قام بفعلته ظالما بذلك نحالته النفسية فسه واهله وشقيقته .
من جهته قرر مدعي عام محكمة الجنايات الكبرى احمد العمري توقيف المتهم 15 يوما على ذمة التحقيق في مركز اصلاح وتاهيل الجويدة ، واسند اليه جناية القتل العمد ، لكن المدعي العام العمري بنفس الوقت وتحقيقا للعدالة قرر احالة المتهم الى الطب النفسي لمراقبته وبيان حالته النفسية والعقلية واعطاء تقرير يبين .

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
حرام البنت ماتت بسبب شك  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## ajluni top

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
الناس بالاردن منجنه

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

شو مجنون :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

والله فعلا الناس صارت على قدر كبير من الجنان 

يعني امبارح حتى قدام المحل اللي بشتغل فيه راحت ما تصير جريمة قتل واحد كان ماسك واحد ثاني وقاعد بضرب فيه بالسكين على الوجه ولو ما بلغنا الشرطة كان بالفعل قتله

----------


## جسر الحياة

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكـــــيل 
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## زهره التوليب

مجانين

----------


## mylife079

شو فايدة الندم

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

شكرا محمد

----------


## دليلة

ان لله وان اليه راجعون  الله يرحمها  ويصبر اهلها اكيد الشب دا عنده مرض نفسي او عقلي خلاه يتصرف من غير تفكير الله يحفظنا ويحفظ جميع المسلمين ( شكرا محمد تقبلو مروري)

----------


## باريسيا

مش كل واحد بيدبح اخته وله عمته وله خالته وله حتى امه 
ويحكي والله قضيت شرف وله انا شاكك باخلاقها ولما بيثبت التشريح عكس كلام السخفاء ؛ بيحكوا والله ندمانين وله ساورنى الشك وبيحطوا بالشرف مشان تخفيف العقوبه عليهم !!!!

القاتل يقتل 
مافي دليل ولا شي بالدين بيحكوا يااهل البنت قاصصوا البنت متل مابتحبوا لانكم شاكين او لاقطينها تحكي مع واحد 

اتمنى يكون في شي اسمه عداله بعيد عن مايسمى بالبرائه او تخفيف التهمه لانه هاد القضيه اسمها قضية شرف 
الي صارة تحت التراب وين حقها ؟!!!

----------


## mylife079

بحب اضيف 

الله يكسر ايده واجريه كمان لانه الخبر وصلني على الايميل اكتر من مرة  كل ما اشوفه بتعقد

خاصة انه ضرب ابوه وامه

----------


## حسناء الربيع

لا حول ولا قوه الابالله

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا على المرور

----------


## ابو قصي جرادات

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
صرنا على الحكي بس ننهي حياة الناس 
عليك من الله ما تستحق

----------


## بقايا الحب

هاد الشكل ما بدو طبيب نفسي

بدو قتل

ناس متخلفه

بطلت تعرف كيف تتصرف


العقل الغبي ماثر فيهم 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


والله يرحمها

وربنا يوخذو اخذه تكون عبره لغيروا

----------

